# Anyone from Derry????



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Just thought id ask if anyone is on here from lovely Derry

Angel83


----------



## blue ribbon (Apr 23, 2007)

hi angela83
i am also from Lovely Derry and  i usually post on the sims thread but sometimes on the northern ireland thread, u will find these threads great and the girls are really supportive and the advise is great. i am currently waiting to be seen at the rvh but the waiting list is very long and at 36 time is of the essences. 
i had an appointment with the rvh in june but at that time i was pregnant and didn't know so i cancelled my follow up appointment but i miscarried at 9weeks so now i am right at the very bottom of the list and it is just a waiting game. 
speak soon


----------



## Shadrach (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Angel83,

I'm from Derry too. I have just joined and have only posted once or twice.  I'm not interested in IUI or IVF so I don't bother reading those threads.  I tried Napro which nobody seems to know about! It worked twice for me after 6 years of docs saying theres nothing wrong with me!.  hope you get your BFP whatever way you go.  Take care Mucker!

Shadrach


----------



## fiori (Nov 17, 2007)

hello derry girls i am a mew member so this is all new to me i am going for an appointment in belfast this week i have pcos and have had six months of clomid and iui so now going for ivf.
janiexx


----------



## blue ribbon (Apr 23, 2007)

hi fiori
welcome hope all goes well for u at your appointment in belfast.


----------



## Mayk (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello all,
Also from Derry and on the Napro programme.  Have charted for 1 year, and currently on a break after failed ICSI cycle.  Will be starting up again after Christmas.
Good Luck to you all,

May


----------



## Shadrach (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Derry Girls,

Hope you are all in good form.  Hello May, nice to know someone else on Napro.  People usually look at you like you're mad when you mention it.  When I read the other NI threads I am amazed at the number of people on IVF.  I suppose not a lot of people know about Dr. Boyles work.  'Unexplained infertility' my **** he said (or words to that effect in a southern accent).  Altnagelvin just told me to keep trying.  I was on the waiting list for IUI too but after about a year and a half of phoning up every few months they told me they lost my referral letter.  So I told them to shove it if they find it.  Altnagelvins useless.  And that Dr M**han - don't get me started.  I paid private to see that Tw#t and he said go on clomid. 1 tab for 5 days (on NaPro I was on 1/2 tab on D2 and D3).  Big difference in the dose.  Wasn't going to scan me or take a blood test which is standard every month with Napro. I said 'don't think so Mr'.  Know what he said...go on the pill then.  What a w#nker.  I'm glad I found out about NaPro.  It's a much more personnalised approach.  But it takes so much commitment - every **** is important literally!  I've also spent a fortune on complimentery therapies.  You name it I've done it.  I am now a qualifed reflexologist and a Reiki Master!  Rant over!  Anyway,  I have my fingers crossed for you all.  What ever you are doing I hope it works.  Up the Maidens from the Maiden City!!!  And May, don't forget Sensation, Observation and Finger Test! Best of luck for when you start charting again. Love and Light,
Shadrach


----------



## Mayk (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for your post Shadrach ( I remember that name from a story in school - it was a little black rabbit).  We had 3 IUI's in Altnagelvin - you didn't miss out on anything!
I'm glad Napro worked out for you.  Have also tried lots of alternative therapies,  at least some of them are relaxing, if nothing else!  Congratulations and very best wishes for your pregnancy.
Best Regards,
May


----------

